# What do you hate about Animal Crossing?



## KingKyle

I hate that you can't control where villagers move in.


----------



## okaimii

You can control where they move now. With the update, villagers will no longer move on paths. I just placed patterns randomly throughout my town and made sure I left 3x3 empty spaces where I wanted my villagers. I got all my villagers where I wanted to within just a few hours of playing.

I don't really hate anything from Animal Crossing but I wish the town was bigger and that there were more PWPs like the cafe and  police station to place around town.


----------



## abbydoll

I wish the villagers were more interactive. They never have anything interesting to say like they did in the GamCube version.


----------



## KingKyle

okaimii said:


> You can control where they move now. With the update, villagers will no longer move on paths. I just placed patterns randomly throughout my town and made sure I left 3x3 empty spaces where I wanted my villagers. I got all my villagers where I wanted to within just a few hours of playing.
> 
> I don't really hate anything from Animal Crossing but I wish the town was bigger and that there were more PWPs like the cafe and  police station to place around town.


But they can move on flower gardens....

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> You can control where they move now. With the update, villagers will no longer move on paths. I just placed patterns randomly throughout my town and made sure I left 3x3 empty spaces where I wanted my villagers. I got all my villagers where I wanted to within just a few hours of playing.
> 
> I don't really hate anything from Animal Crossing but I wish the town was bigger and that there were more PWPs like the cafe and  police station to place around town.


But they can move on flower gardens....


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

I really love the series as it's my favourite video game series of all time (even after having a bad installment that we do not talk about). But I will say that it's not perfect. The feature I hate the most is grass deterioration, simply because it can turn a beautiful town into a bland desert. It was introduced in City Folk though I can respect it there as it was merely just an experiment. Monolithsoft, the developers of Animal Crossing, thought it was a good idea to bring it back in New Leaf though! What were they thinking?! Sure they toned it down but it's still a pain. If they ever do bring it back (I hope not) they should make it so that if Beautiful Town Ordinance is chosen, the grass will regenerate health much quicker and grass will never deteriorate. Another feature that I hate is 'pinging' in New Leaf. Now stay with me here: it can be useful if a villager wants to move out BUT, it can also be really annoying. First off, a villager may only ping again around 1 to 10 minutes after pinging for the first time. This is annoying because they might ping you just to say useless information. Second, if one villager pings they will prevent another villager from pinging. This is especially annoying if you want to move out a villager and you require them to ping you but instead another villager pings you right before so you have to wait what seems like forever just for the desired villager to ping you. These 2 features need to be fixed or removed in the next installment.


----------



## deSPIRIA

the fact that villagers don't say anything unique as they only stick to the lines their personality type gives them.


----------



## hamster

how you can't plant things wherever you want.


----------



## Nodokana

Trees and shrubs can't make a really long link with each other.


----------



## Butterstroke

Your dream villagers moving out and then someone wanting to take their place... 

_Looking at you, Pate... You will never replace Aurora!_


----------



## Blueskyy

I hate that villagers don't call me an idiot.


----------



## lykkelille

Repetitive dialogue :/


----------



## erikaflower

I wish the villagers could have a longer hairstyle.. but thats just me LOL


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Some people say that the GCN games had more dialog than the others. That isn't true. In fact, most of the time I talk to my villagers in my GCN towns they always say the same stuff such as "It's not like I always have interesting things to talk about" or "Sunny days make me happy!" (that was the WHOLE ENTIRE CONVERSATION, just one line of dialog and then the conversation ended). After playing New Leaf for quite a while, I noticed that there seems to be a lot more dialog in New Leaf than in the GCN games.


----------



## Cheren

I hate that you have to wait for villagers to suggest a PWP. It could be months before I'm finally able to get a bell or a streetlight in my town.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Amahara said:


> I hate that you have to wait for villagers to suggest a PWP. It could be months before I'm finally able to get a bell or a streetlight in my town.



And what's worse is when Isabelle won't let you put down a PWP despite there being plenty of space.


----------



## Becca617

i hate the watered down personalities in the newer games. in the gamecube version they really felt alive

the grass wear as well, not being able to plant thing wherever you please


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Becca617 said:


> i hate the watered down personalities in the newer games. in the gamecube version they really felt alive
> 
> the grass wear as well, not being able to plant thing wherever you please



The cranky villagers are no longer true to their name nowadays. But I disagree with you on how they felt more 'alive' in the GameCube game. In the GCN game, they walk in circles to get around objects which causes them to sometimes get stuck between the fence and the sign of a house (they will constantly spin around). Not to mention that the dialog in the GCN game is actually much more repetitive than in later games (you wouldn't want to know the amount of times I heard "It's not like I always have anything interesting to talk about...", "Sunny days are the best!" and "Please take me to another village the next time you travel, please!").


----------



## Blueskyy

NinelivesBobcat said:


> Some people say that the GCN games had more dialog than the others. That isn't true. In fact, most of the time I talk to my villagers in my GCN towns they always say the same stuff such as "It's not like I always have interesting things to talk about" or "Sunny days make me happy!" (that was the WHOLE ENTIRE CONVERSATION, just one line of dialog and then the conversation ended). After playing New Leaf for quite a while, I noticed that there seems to be a lot more dialog in New Leaf than in the GCN games.



I agree dialogue isn't always fresh on any version, but the GCN personalities were a lot more extreme. I loved it because I wrote in my diary in my home in town about characters that I hated and liked and made up storylines. Similar to what I'd do in the albums for my families on Sims Deluxe when I was younger.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

AndyP08 said:


> I agree dialogue isn't always fresh on any version, but the GCN personalities were a lot more extreme. I loved it because I wrote in my diary in my home in town about characters that I hated and liked and made up storylines. Similar to what I'd do in the albums for my families on Sims Deluxe when I was younger.



Yep, they were more extreme. And I think diaries really should be brought back.

Also, one time I had Bob trying to enter his house but he was stuck between the fence and sign on his house and he pretty much just spun around for the next 10 minutes so I had to leave the acre and come back for the AI to fix itself. It's a common issue in old 3D early 2000's games such as GTA 3/Vice City, The Simpsons Hit & Run and of course Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mira

I 'hate' that there's so much randomness in this game. It already starts at the beginning of the game: map layout, fruit choice, but also PWP suggests, pings in general, placement of villager houses etc.. Of course having random stuff is fun, but in most cases you get an undesirable result..


----------



## Invisible again

For me, it's the PWP rules in New Leaf. I had such great ideas for my main town, but Isabelle's like "_Nooooooooo_ it's too close to this and that." Had to change up my ideas and compromise a bit. I hope that in the next game PWP rules will be less strict.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

That cedar trees don't have a "seed/fruit" so I have to buy them to plant more. It's so dumb. I would make 80% of my trees cedar. Yeah, I get you can get them from other players. But I play the game by myself because I don't have internet at home.
I don't like how repetive the personalities are. After you meet 30 snootys I quit feeling like Yuka is a different person from Tiffy. Villagers stop feeling special in a way?
Golden tools in New Leaf. I didn't even know that game had a golden fishing rod or net at all till after I deleted my town. Why doesn't Isabelle give it to you?! She gives you the golden watering can.

It's just so many little things.
I think most of all just that we don't have a new animal crossing title yet. I get yes, we have an update. But for me it's not changing new leaf into a whole new experience. It's just more of the same. Don't get me wrong I like the update and appreciate it. It's just not a new game. Lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I don't like how big the Event Plaza is. Then it needs even more space between it and PWPs making a huge chunk of the village unusable. It is just so unnecessary. And also that the dialogue is based solely off of personality and not the individual villager themself.


----------



## xara

abbydoll said:


> I wish the villagers were more interactive. They never have anything interesting to say like they did in the GamCube version.



i agree with this. 

i also hte how little events there are now; i wish there was more interactive events


----------



## Hopeless Opus

how you can't take down pwps, how you can't decide where you want villagers to move, how useless the beach is and how there's nothing to do there and the fact that you can't put a bridge connecting the two beaches really pisses me off, the fact that each villager has the same set of lines and only special ones say differentiated things, and how isabelle never gets vacation


----------



## DJStarstryker

Region-exclusive holidays and items, limited-time online distribution items, and now amiibo-locked items...

Basically, I'd really like it if I could acquire/earn all of the items in the game myself. Even with online trading it can be hard to acquire everything just because there's so many of those things.


----------



## travis

I'd like to be able to save all of my letters, or at least a lot more of them. 

I'd like to be able to group more items together in my pockets, not just fruit. (i.e., shells, furniture, clothing, fish, etc.) 

I'd like to have larger pockets in general, even if they were an upgrade paid for with bells. 

I'd like for tools/equipment to go in a special toolbox that doesn't use up pocket space. 

I'd like to be able to request the stores in town to stock certain types of items. There's so much randomness and such a limited daily inventory that it can take months to collect all of the pieces for a single set - let alone the set I actually want! I'm liable to lose interest in the game before that happens. I'd like to be able to say, "Hey Timmy, I'm really interested in the minimalist style. Can you stock more items like that?" That would be fun! 

I'd like the requirements for some of the badges to be reduced. I've had my New 3DS for over a year and I don't even understand what StreetPass is - but I have to connect with people 1,000 times on it to get a gold badge? That seems extremely unrealistic. Or pull 5,000 weeds? How am I supposed to do that when I've got the Beautiful Town Ordinance enacted? Even without the ordinance, you get 2 weeds a day. It spoils some of the fun in the game. 

I'd like to be able to visit towns more easily. I don't have a lot of friends who have a 3DS or play New Leaf. I think it would be cool if Animal Crossing made it easier to connect with other players, but I'd also like to see some type of "public villages" that people could visit. The villages wouldn't belong to any real players, but could be visited by anyone at any time just to spend time and explore. Then anyone could travel out of their village even if they don't have friends who are playing the game.

That's not asking too much, is it?


----------



## Dork

I agree with most on the repetitive dialogue.
After a while, the villagers seem a bit less alive and interacting with them can become more tedious than fun.

I also think it'd be nice if there were more personalities as well, which could add more diverse dialogue.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

One thing that comes to mind right away is how you have to tan to get a dark skin tone, which eventually fades anyways. I don't go through that problem personally but others do and I feel really bad for them.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

MayorSarah13 said:


> One thing that comes to mind right away is how you have to tan to get a dark skin tone, which eventually fades anyways. I don't go through that problem personally but others do and I feel really bad for them.



Oh my gosh, I completely forgot about this. I agree, it's one of the worst things because it assumes that every player is white -_- There should _at_  least be a tanning salon that keeps it permanent.


----------



## intropella

I hate that they made the cranky villagers so 'friendly.
I also I hate that the  pwp / planing bush / or trees I have planned in mind  doesn't work out. )<


----------



## GreenLeaf

today I discovered what really don't like 
the objects placement limit in a room


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I agree with the repetitive dialogue thing, it's also annoying when villagers still bring up their old towns. I've had Skye for over a year and she still brings it up.


----------



## Aichan

Unlocking specific PwP's like ugh its so annoying


----------



## AkiBear

Same as op. Plot resetting is a chore and I dread it, just let me pick where a villager can put their house. Unlocking PWPs, too. I've wasted so much time doing the diving trick just to get pinged random garbage not related to PWPs.


----------



## eastwest

That you can't have more than 10 villagers in your town at a time


----------



## Jinxie

To those who are saying you can't place your villager where you want - It has changed in the Welcome Amiibo update.
It may be a chore to get your villagers into certain places, but once you're done, you will be SO glad you went through all the effort. It took a while for me, but now my villagers are in perfect places and I love it so much!

What annoys me the most:

Inside the house, you can place furniture 0.5 blocks anywhere like you can in ACHHD, I feel like this should've been changed in the Welcome Amiibo update. You can only move it a full block right or left. Would love for this to change.


----------



## GrayScreen

I hate how early stores close. I'm a night owl, so most shops and villagers are out for the day while I'm playing. And I'm not a huge fan of messing with the time, so eh. The randomness of getting the PWPs really annoys me too. I've gotten a grand total of, like, 10, and most of them look really stupid...


----------



## RapHaven

I despise the lack of pattern storage, having ten slots per character is really annoying. Also, the eight character limit for names bugs me. Thank goodness that mine is exactly eight.


----------



## skidoot

amiibo. I can't stand pay-to-play items within games that I've already payed for. It's one of the reasons I won't even give games like Lego Dimensions or Disney Infinity a chance.


----------



## RedPanda

Jinxie said:


> What annoys me the most:
> 
> Inside the house, you can place furniture 0.5 blocks anywhere like you can in ACHHD, I feel like this should've been changed in the Welcome Amiibo update. You can only move it a full block right or left. Would love for this to change.



This drives me bananas too. I hate that things cannot be centered over doors or when solo on top of furniture. It was so satisfying in HHD... sigh.

I also hate that there is no skipping through repetitive scripted interactions with the shopkeepers and other town facilities. When you have heard them say it thousands of times it's just... oh man....


----------



## Kaaww

I hate how much Pete nags when my other villagers have full mailboxes, or when Wisp talks- it feels like he keeps repeating the same things over again T~T then again I do run my shop.


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute

Lack of interaction. You can't date villagers, you can't sit with them, you can't cheer them up when they're angry,  they all act the same according to their personality type, they don't party with you, they barely even donate. I think more interaction should be the first thing in AC: Switch


----------



## arroyle

I don't like the lack of mini games. Since you can get cars and things now, it would be cool if you could get a drivers license and use the car furniture to travel to towns, or even do weird road trip mini games where you make rest stops and possibly even meet villagers hitchhiking that you can get to move in. Or maybe I'm letting my imagination run too wild. But moar mini games plz.


----------



## RedPanda

arroyle said:


> I don't like the lack of mini games. Since you can get cars and things now, it would be cool if you could get a drivers license and use the car furniture to travel to towns, or even do weird road trip mini games where you make rest stops and possibly even meet villagers hitchhiking that you can get to move in. Or maybe I'm letting my imagination run too wild. But moar mini games plz.



I do wish we could use the cars and the scooters! I really enjoy the Desert Island Escape mini game but more would always be better.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

RoverIsReallyCute said:


> Lack of interaction. You can't date villagers, you can't sit with them, you can't cheer them up when they're angry,  they all act the same according to their personality type, they don't party with you, they barely even donate. I think more interaction should be the first thing in AC: Switch



Dating might be quite risky on Nintendo's part, but I guess it could work if done right. You can sit down with villagers when they are sitting on a bench though they rarely do that. Also in the GameCube game you can cheer up peppy and jock villagers when they are sad. As for everything else, I agree.



arroyle said:


> I don't like the lack of mini games. Since you can get cars and things now, it would be cool if you could get a drivers license and use the car furniture to travel to towns, or even do weird road trip mini games where you make rest stops and possibly even meet villagers hitchhiking that you can get to move in. Or maybe I'm letting my imagination run too wild. But moar mini games plz.



If they add cars that you can drive then the game should be fully 3D since it would be a pain to drive around with the rolling-log/ping effect. The idea kinda reminds me of Road Trip Adventure (Everywhere Road Trip/Choro Q HG2) on the PS2, a Car-PG (car RPG) where you can explore a huge map in full 3D and had a lot of minigames such as a drag-race, rock climbing and sliding door challenge.


----------



## Suyeon

Hopeless Opus said:


> how you can't take down pwps, how you can't decide where you want villagers to move, how useless the beach is and how there's nothing to do there and the fact that you can't put a bridge connecting the two beaches really pisses me off, the fact that each villager has the same set of lines and only special ones say differentiated things, and how isabelle never gets vacation



- Yes you can. You just have to talk to Isabelle and pay the demolition fee. The only PWPs that can't be taken away are the Cafe, Police Station, Camp Site, and Reset Center (and ofc, anything that goes on main street). If placement is an issue, then I would suggest getting your permanent villagers/dreamies first, doing your landscaping, and then building your PWPs around them. 

- Yes you can control where villagers move. There's the reset trick (if you don't already have 4 files made/are willing to sacrifice a file) and with the new update, they're not supposed to move on top of paths.

- The beach is required for the following: diving for underwater creatures, some fish can only be caught there, planting bananas and coconuts which can house beetles (unless you like spending 1K bells needlessly to go to the island to do the same thing that can be done for free).

- I can agree with repetition of lines (which is why I don't go out of my way to talk to villagers on a regular basis) and that Isabelle needs a break sometimes.



travis said:


> I'd like to be able to save all of my letters, or at least a lot more of them.
> 
> I'd like to be able to group more items together in my pockets, not just fruit. (i.e., shells, furniture, clothing, fish, etc.)
> 
> I'd like to have larger pockets in general, even if they were an upgrade paid for with bells.
> 
> I'd like for tools/equipment to go in a special toolbox that doesn't use up pocket space.
> 
> I'd like to be able to request the stores in town to stock certain types of items. There's so much randomness and such a limited daily inventory that it can take months to collect all of the pieces for a single set - let alone the set I actually want! I'm liable to lose interest in the game before that happens. I'd like to be able to say, "Hey Timmy, I'm really interested in the minimalist style. Can you stock more items like that?" That would be fun!
> 
> I'd like the requirements for some of the badges to be reduced. I've had my New 3DS for over a year and I don't even understand what StreetPass is - but I have to connect with people 1,000 times on it to get a gold badge? That seems extremely unrealistic. Or pull 5,000 weeds? How am I supposed to do that when I've got the Beautiful Town Ordinance enacted? Even without the ordinance, you get 2 weeds a day. It spoils some of the fun in the game.
> 
> I'd like to be able to visit towns more easily. I don't have a lot of friends who have a 3DS or play New Leaf. I think it would be cool if Animal Crossing made it easier to connect with other players, but I'd also like to see some type of "public villages" that people could visit. The villages wouldn't belong to any real players, but could be visited by anyone at any time just to spend time and explore. Then anyone could travel out of their village even if they don't have friends who are playing the game.
> 
> That's not asking too much, is it?



- I can agree with options to stack more than fruit.

- I don't care much about letters (other than using them to hold items that don't fit in inventory/storage).

- The point of a game is to make it have _some_ challenge, so that there's a sense of accomplishment. That means that not everything can be given to you on a silver platter. If you want to be that lazy, then join a share town with a full catalog or buy a set of furniture you want from the people on here. Once you have parts of a set, you can order it any time you want once Nookling's Emporium opens.

- I wouldn't even concern myself with Streetpass and badges and such, unless you're a completionist. You can't help if the people around you don't have 3DS. As for weeds, turn off Beautiful Town ordinance and be careful with time travel if you want to get more weeds faster.

- The game already has "public towns" to visit. It's called the Dream Suite and it's a PWP that will be set up on main street once complete. You probably already have it available if you've been playing for over a year. You can be given a random town to explore or you can input someone's dream code - plenty of dream codes to cool towns can be found online.



Arize said:


> Oh my gosh, I completely forgot about this. I agree, it's one of the worst things because it assumes that every player is white -_- There should _at_  least be a tanning salon that keeps it permanent.



The game doesn't assume that someone is "white" or Caucasian - though I will agree that they should have made it a carry over mechanic from HHD (where you can choose what your character looks like). Keep in mind, the game is from Japan. For most East Asians, paleness of skin is a beauty standard as well as class symbol. The rich/powerful could afford to stay indoors while the poor worked in the fields. When the primary audience of a game is Japanese, it can take a while to present diversity. Look at how long it took to customize your character in the Pokemon franchise.


----------



## TheMisaMisa

Ugly villagers moving in from people's voids when I have a space for my dreamies enrages me more than anything else...


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Dunno if I've mentioned this before, but villagers randomly entering my house uninvited is EXTREMELY annoying. That feature needs to be removed. I only want villagers in my house when I want them to be in my house.


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute

NinelivesBobcat said:


> Dating might be quite risky on Nintendo's part



I was thinking like subtle hints. I think the part when you hand over Isabelle seashells when you first move in to your town is a great step in a kid friendly "I like her she likes me" type of interaction. I know AC is a children's game so it can't be much of a romance. I guess a simple "I kinda like you" and blushy faces here and there is good enough.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

RoverIsReallyCute said:


> I was thinking like subtle hints. I think the part when you hand over Isabelle seashells when you first move in to your town is a great step in a kid friendly "I like her she likes me" type of interaction. I know AC is a children's game so it can't be much of a romance. I guess a simple "I kinda like you" and blushy faces here and there is good enough.



That would make a lot more sense. To be honest, I forgot that Isabelle has a crush on the player. Ha.


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001

Well, there are a lot of things I don't like.

The fact that villagers don't move where you want them to. I know in the update if you add patterns they won't have their house there, but I mean actually choosing where to put them like in HHA. I love choosing where to put my own house and where to put specific projects so I can get my town looking how I want, but it's immediately ruined when my villagers are spread out everywhere. I'd love to just line up their houses into a neat li'l suburb like area, plus it will give me more space for more projects. Also, I hate it that they still can move where you just put a bunch of flowers.

Another one is that the villagers basically sweet-talk you, even when they're being obviously cold/mean/rude. I know this is probably because of the complaints over Ressetti awhile back (personally I loved his rants because I was a lonely kid), plus it's supposed to be for EVERYONE including kids. But still, I want them to show that they can get a bit mean and cruel...makes me feel like the theories about the characters in the series being just a bunch of cult child kidnappers is not so far-fetched.

I also hate the ordinances. Specifically, you can only have ONE currently enacted in your town. I'd love to have at least 2 ordinances, specifically the Bell Boom and Night Owl ordinances since I'm mostly up at night and I hate to time-skip to daytime just so I can sell some beetles and sharks at Re-Tail. This is why I often don't play, because all those time-skips just give me a lot of weeds. And gyroids.

I do kind of hate non-Bell currency (a.k.a.the island medals and canpground coupons), but I can understand why they exist. It makes it easier to not spend all your Bells, plus it helps keep people coming to the game to complete the island tours and daily initiatives. But the reason I hate it is because of that very reason...I can't use mah bells! T^T Plus, you can't even exchange Bells for medals or coupons. Glad you can exchange coupons, but I kind of wish they didn't allow it because I do want to save up for a few campsite items I want. It's just hard when I constantly run out of Bells and I'm too lazy to do the whole time-skip thing after I go to the island catching beetles/sharks for 2-3 hours.

Other than that, the rest are just tiny nitpicks that I often ignore and aren't that big enough to worry about as a whole.


----------



## Xme

I wish I could interact with villagers more. I get to attached to them, it would be cool to be able to do more.


----------



## Qwerty2017

In New Leaf, I dislike the lack of unique dialogue. The earlier games like Population Growing and Wild World had the best dialogue. I also miss Blathers' unique speeches whenever you donated something to the museum.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Mayor_Rhena001 said:


> makes me feel like the theories about the characters in the series being just a bunch of cult child kidnappers is not so far-fetched..



I hate that damn theory. It's so lame and it keeps appearing in the suggested videos whenever I watch an AC-related video (thank goodness for video blocker so now I won't see it at all). I could go on a rant about how much I hate those theories (and almost every other theory in general) but I'm not going to.


----------



## 707

When Isabelle says I can't put my pwp in a certain place
Or when I plant a bunch of trees somewhere & they all die. :'(


----------



## ashlif

I hate it that I can't control where villagers put there plots at and the space issue whenever I ask Isabelle where I want to put a public works projects and put it there.


----------



## opalskiies

I hate how we can only have 10 villagers!


----------



## Lilybells

I also hate that I can't choose where villagers move! I know putting paths down is a thing, but I just don't feel like spending time doing that hahah. I just restarted my town and literally all the villagers' houses are cramped together in the top half of my map, and there's ONE single villager in the bottom half of my map.. Why...


----------



## Dashonthecob

I wish you could interact with the villagers more, sleepovers would be cool or maybe actually becoming roommates. Also wish you could have more than 10 villagers, with all the characters you'd think you'd be able to have more. also wish isabelle could interact more with the player


----------



## biker

I hate you can't control when they move out.....


----------



## Biyaya

I can't put it down for too long without getting anxious my best friends will desert my town.


----------



## Crimekiwi

Damn the rng of unlocking pwps.


----------



## Lunacha

Overall, I love the game and everything about it but if I had to choose a few things I don't like, it would:
1. I don't like how the dialect sometimes can be so long especially if they are repetitive like Blathers when you donate something or assess a fossil. I wanted to assess a fossil but accidentally clicked on donating and so he went on and on. I know we can click "B" to make it faster but still it is not fast enough for me lol. 

2. I don't like how you can place the trees right next to each other. I know sometimes this may not seem necessary but even with my Smurfs Village, I like placing trees right next to it each other. It makes it look like the area is filled more.


----------



## Loriii

I hate it whenever I need/want to donate stuff to Blathers because I have to go through his blabbering again. Same with Redd when I buy lucky tickets during fireworks event (August).


----------



## Braixen

It bugs me with how little personality types there are, like I understand there's 300+ villagers, but come on? Only 6 different kinds? It makes all the villagers almost seem like one, especially when you have two of the same types in your village, they're practically the same.

I also wish the towns were bigger and would love to have more than 10 villagers, but that aspect is understandable since the DS can only do so much. I would love to see AC come to the Wii U or Switch, though! I'm sure they would allow for the maps to be a lot more 
roomy :0

Like many other people I find getting the PWPs requested a pain as well, so I wish they were more frequent or something.


----------



## Sntcringe

I hate how villagers are so hard to kick out, barring using amiibo, which is a fairly recent feature.


----------



## OLoveLy

I hate when the villager put his house EVERYWHERE and I hate that you can't control when they move out too... ;-;


----------



## Mink777

The impossible initiatives.


----------



## watercolorwish

i know its really stupid and picky and shouldnt matter but i hate how the game leaves things unanswered a lot of times. like when villagers say its cold out and they'll bundle up next time, i wanna see them in a goddamn sweater and scarf bundled up. when i visit a villagers house i wanna see them doing something other than standing around looking off into space. what are they doing??? and why are you guys always out of baked alaska or these overly fancy foods ive never even heard of? WHERE ARE THE PHONES STOP RUNNING UP TO ME IF YOU WANNA COME OVER TEXT ME ........................................JESUS


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I hate that all the villagers are nice now.


----------



## Emizel

I hate that you can't position rocks


----------



## Loriii

I hate it when it makes me ignore other games and don't have time to play them.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

I hate how Cedar trees only grow on the north side of town in New Leaf. It's not like my town is an entire planet....I just want some aesthetically pleasing trees for my town, but NOPE.


----------



## Bubblebeam

How easy it is to change the wrong date, i.e. month instead of day. Just intended to go ahead to 6AM tomorrow but instead I mistakenly changed the month to Jan. Now my characters hair is wrecked and Plucky has plotted in, of course, the WORST spot despite puttings patterns all over the place. Sounds petty but it's at these times I feel like quitting, since all my weeks of prep keep going down the drain at the single wrong push of a button.


----------



## Gem of Paradise

Resetti. If I want to reset my game then i'm going to. It's my game I can do what I want. And he is way to mean, so no Resetti center in my NL town haha.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Ixiepixigirl said:


> Resetti. If I want to reset my game then i'm going to. It's my game I can do what I want. And he is way to mean, so no Resetti center in my NL town haha.



He's barely mean in New Leaf, except for when you visit him in the Reset Center (which rarely happens, as the Reset Center is closed on almost every day of the year).


----------



## lizziety

Once you get all of the shops it becomes slowly boring.. then you get AC manic and play for like a couple weeks nonstop then you get bored again


----------



## easpa

I hate how bad the game can make you feel for not playing for a while! Not so much of an issue for me now, but it used to make me feel genuinely guilty back when I played City Folk religiously


----------



## ToXiC_Tr4sH

Lack of diversity in villager dialogue always bugs me. It's annoying when you have two of the same type, and they say similar things a lot.


----------



## tabris

i don't like that villagers can only wear sleeveless shirts. i would love to see long-sleeve shirts, t-shirts, dresses, hats and scarves or other accessories on them... and to see them change clothes with the seasons! fur isn't THAT warm all the time lol


----------



## Asutoro

I hate the grass deterioration mechanic, at least give us grass seeds or something :/


----------



## pirateprincess

I hate how hard permanent rocks make it to work around them sometimes simply cause we can't build anything or plant trees right next to them.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Asutoro said:


> I hate the grass deterioration mechanic, at least give us grass seeds or something :/



or make it so the grass doesn't deteriorate if the Beautiful Town Ordinance is active.


----------



## catmerchant

I feel like the dialogue is super watered down, and all of my villagers are way too happy go lucky, even the snooties and grumpies!


----------



## Foxflower

catmerchant said:


> I feel like the dialogue is super watered down, and all of my villagers are way too happy go lucky, even the snooties and grumpies!



DUDE, super agree! One of the best things about ACGC was the personalities. It was just so heartwarming to see my crankys go from, "I WANT TO WAVE YOUR HEAD ON A PIKE" to "you're a brat, but you're MY brat." It made it feel so much more _special._ Honestly, the writing is my biggest complaint with ACNL in general; true, it's intended for kids who are probably too young to really care about the flavor of the dialogue, but still, some of my favorite memories are how utterly brutal the crankys and snootys could be. The other personalities were much more memorable, too... they felt, I don't know, somehow more genuine, like they were actually just little (animal)people. New Leaf dialogue is just so dull sometimes.

I remember talking to Hopper in the dead of night in ACGC and he said something like, "You're still awake, huh? [SUB]Psycho.[/SUB]" It still makes me laugh. I miss that.


----------



## Becca617

The dialogue is very limited and the villagers don't really act as their personality (most noticeable in snooty and cranky) and I wish they acted as they did in the GameCube version. I also really hate grass deterioration which is in the 2 most recent animal crossing titles. It's especially bad in city folk and it drives me insane with a town full of dirt.


----------



## abc123wee

When they just repeat stuff...


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

it would be cool if they acc replied to the letters we send them properly instead of having an automatic reply which can just be a normal reply to like any letter ;-;


----------



## idcjazmin

definitely the dialogue. it's so boring and repetitive. also that you can only send your friends letters when you're in their town


----------



## BrightLark

The catchphrase copying can be annoying. Honestly, when a peppy villager has a catchphrase of something along the lines of "hun," sweetie," ect. and then a cranky villager (imagine Rasher) starts saying it, it gets creepy. It's just weird in general when the catchphrase doesn't suit the character.


----------



## King Dorado

I hate the whole thing about villagers moving out when you haven't given them permission.  They really should change that imo.

the other thing i hate is how one rotten person can spoil a trip to Tortimer's Island for everyone by hitting their wifi switch-- that should be eliminated so that the other players dont get disconnected when somebody does that.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

King Dorado said:


> the other thing i hate is how one rotten person can spoil a trip to Tortimer's Island for everyone by hitting their wifi switch-- that should be eliminated so that the other players dont get disconnected when somebody does that.



But then there are people who act annoyingly on the Island to the point where they block the enterance and the only way to escape is through hitting the switch, and the New 3DS doesn't even have the switch.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Yeah controlling where their house lands would be great. I don't bother with plot resetting.


----------



## carp

i want villagers+phyllis to be rude again


----------



## Reyrey

I hate how I got bored of it fast


----------



## MarcelTheFool

I hate how friendly cranky and snootys are now :/ I  miss having to slowly befriending them and their rude comments as such


----------



## mariostarn

Grass deterioration.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I think New Leaf is an amazing game but I have some quarrels with it that usually ends up with me quitting the game after a month.

I don't think there's enough dialogue in the game. Its really irritating. I really hope they at least double how much dialogue there is for each personality. This should be like one of the easiest things to make for the game and yet, I always feel like its lacking. And as someone said earlier,  unique dialogue for villagers would be nice. Kid Cat, for example, could talk about his life as a superhero. 

The watered down personalities always depress me. They were good in WW and GCN (idk anything about CF) but I know they are downright terrible in NL. At least cranky and snooty are. The rest are okay. Cranky villagers need to go back to being rude and insulting and yelling at you. That was always fun. Snooty villagers should only be concerned about themselves and verbally think they are better than you.

I was never a fan of how they handled Resetti in NL. I understand why they did it but I don't think it was necessary. And idk how intense he got in NL but I hope he's crazy in the next game.

Finally, plot resetting was a pain in the butt and it made the game unenjoyable for me but it stressed me out having villagers move in whenever and ruin my flowers and trees and ruining my plans for my town. I see the update included a workaround by not letting them land on paths but that's not good enough.  Especially for plot resetting in the beginning of the game. They should have also protected flowers and trees. I kinda liked those tutorial signs in the previous games because at least you knew where villagers would move to. Even though they were very out of place. I hope for some sort of lot assignment in the next game. 

Also I want a bigger town. New Leaf is too small.


----------



## Isalami

I love this game dearly, but for a player who has played new leaf for over 4 years, the repetitive dialogue gets bland :c I also dislike the lack of longer villager hairstyles, because almost all of my characters or self-inserts ALWAYS have long hair. I get that it might have been hard to animate or code in but I'd really like that.
I also don't really like how little of space there is to put pwps, and I wish a bridge could be built on the beach to link both beach sides.

Also, villagers moving out if you haven't played before asking you. I cried when I came back and Diana left my town, dreamies moving away is really really sour.


----------



## Zura

I've always hated the personalities. Villagers always talking about their pecks and muscles gets annoying real fast.


----------



## Rabirin

I hate that you can't grow trees next to rocks, I don't see why. I'm sure even in real life you could do that, maybe? I mean the rocks aren't to scale anyway since they're super huge LOL. That's another thing I hate too, that we have rocks in animal crossing in general. I don't see the need for it, some small rocks would be nice for realism but super big ones that nothing can be planted near? no. 

This kinda relates to new leaf more, but I hate that you can't convince villagers to stay anymore once they're in boxes. Even though checking villager houses for move-outs was tedious, it was still a relief when you'd have 3 days of them being in boxes so you could change your mind within those three days if you wanted to. It'd be super helpful for when you have villagers do surprise move outs on you. I'd still like them to tell me they're moving out though.

I don't like that you can plant 13? bushes in a row before not being able to plant any more in the same row. I just don't understand that either, as long as it works realistically it should be fine. 

So many more things I don't like, but this post will probably end up being really long haha.


----------



## Reptoid

RESETTI


----------



## Twisterheart

The personalities are so watered down now. I actually liked how hard it was to befriend the cranky and snooty villagers. In the older games, they could actually be pretty nasty until you befriended them. Now they're all so nice. Honestly, the closest thing to a mean comment in this game is the other day when Diana insulted my outfit. I've never had any other snooty do that, and I've played for four years almost and had tons of snooties in my towns. It's just disappointing


----------

